# When was the SMG transmission option available for the E46 M3?



## Toast (Jan 9, 2002)

Anybody? :dunno:

I thought it started in mid-2001 (for the European market), but I found this interesting steering wheel on ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2413746211
:smokin:

Notice the split-spoke design at the bottom of the wheel. I thought it only exists on the prototype and very early production of M3s, and SMG is not initially available at the launch??  :yikes:

Anyways, this looks like a rare item to collect.  :bigpimp:


----------



## Jim in Oregon (Dec 23, 2001)

It was June, 2001 in Europe and November, 2001 in the US. I've never seen the split spoke wheel with SMG. A lot of Europeans showed pictures of their car and it was always with the one fat spoke at the bottom.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

I believe some of the early press photos showed the split spoke wheel, but I don't remember them ever having SMG too

:dunno:


----------

